# Roman Polanski. Is justice finally served?



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Heard about this Saturday (or Sunday, I forget which). It's been about thirty years, but I guess the past will always come back to haunt people. Not really sure which side I'm on just yet. 

Lawyer: Polanski will fight extradition to the US - Yahoo! News


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 28, 2009)

He pleaded guilty, then bailed to avoid serving time??? Dirtbag. Chuck him in a Mexican prison somewhere and let him rot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont give a sh!t what he's contributed to the world of film in the past, the guy fled the country rather than face his problems in court...

Its about the same as breaking out of jail.... He's a wanted criminal who had sexual relations with a 14 year old, the twisted fu*k that he is...

Extradite him and throw his ass back in jail...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed some of his films and I absolutely loved his musical _Dance of the Vampires_, but he is a criminal and a fugitive. He pleaded guilty that makes him guilty. He deserves to serve his time.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2009)

California is bankrupt and we will soon be releasing 15,000 or so criminals from jail (under court order).

There is no room for him, and its more important that violent street criminals get locked up and take scarce jail space, and not some 77 year old pervert who committed a crime 32 years ago.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

I ´m with Syscom3 here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> California is bankrupt and we will soon be releasing 15,000 or so criminals from jail (under court order).
> 
> There is no room for him, and its more important that violent street criminals get locked up and take scarce jail space, and not some 77 year old pervert who committed a crime 32 years ago.



I would really like to agree with you, but because he ran away from justice 3 decades ago I think it needs to catch up with him.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would really like to agree with you, but because he ran away from justice 3 decades ago I think it needs to catch up with him.



Unfortunatly, because of ecomomic realities, many deserving criminals wont ever be serving their sentences. We have to prioritze who is the biggest threat to society at the moment, and Polanski isnt.

Except for murder, there is a time limit for when people can be incarcerated for crimes commited decades ago. In this case, he did get lucky and get the proverbial "get out of jail free". Sad, but thats just how things work.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, syscom, I agree with you that Polanski is not the biggest threat to be put in jail. That fact is though, that he ran away to Europe to avoid punishment. I like some of his movies, especially the Pianist, but he still has to face his punishment like a man. Even though it was over thirty years ago, he still has to atone for what he did. I mean, if I ever did something this ing and immoral (as which case my mom will probably get to me before the cops, and hide my body in the woods), I would want to face my punishment, instead of running away from it. At least it would prove that I knew what I did was wrong, and deserve the just punishment.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 28, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> We have to prioritze who is the biggest threat to society at the moment, and Polanski isnt.
> 
> Except for murder, there is a time limit for when people can be incarcerated for crimes commited decades ago. In this case, he did get lucky and get the proverbial "get out of jail free". Sad, but thats just how things work


Biggest direct threat or biggest indirect threat? 
Stay on the run long enough and we'll stop chasing you? What kind of signal does that send to paedophiles? Murder hits a society head-on, paedophilia is much more insidious, it undermines people at an age where they're impressionable; before you know it you've got child victims who grow up thinking paedophilia happened to them, why can't it happen to others? How long before it spreads to encompass a generation? You see one of the avenues where murderers can come from now? Society's problems aren't isolated, stand-alone issues, they're subtly interconnected, what goes around comes around.

Criminal Law has and needs well defined boundaries, if we stop chasing the Polanskis of this world, who else gets off the hook at a prescribed time, and why shouldn't they?


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

His punishment was 48 days in jail! Come on people! It is redicilous! And more: the girl has forgive him completyly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> His punishment was 48 days in jail! Come on people! It is redicilous! And more: the girl has forgive him completyly.



That does not change the fact that he is still a child sex offender. How would you feel if it had been your daughter?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2009)

If we had unlimited resources, and unlimited jail space, then we could imprison him.

But we don't have that, so prioritizations are in order.

Its more important right now to keep violent street criminals in prison taking up scarce space, than someone who committed a crime 32 years ago and is now 77 years old.

Thats just the current economic realities we live in right now.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

You don´t Know the holl cerkomstensis Chap. That ´s it my frend DerAdler... He did not force her!!!!


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> His punishment was 48 days in jail! Come on people! It is ridiculous! And more: the girl has forgiven him completely


This isn't a Polish thing, is it?
I don't know the circumstances surrounding Polanski and this girl but the law wasn't designed to be adjusted on the basis that the victim MIGHT forgive the offender, what if (in all likelihood) the victim doesn't want to forgive her assailant? It was designed to prevent the situation in the first place.

I'm having trouble trying to figure out what you don't understand here, Marek


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Colin1! It isn´t personal polish! Don´t get me wrong. The low is the low. But we are people an we can and should forgive sometimes if person did not comit a big crime. To me it was not a big crime!!!! It is my personal opinion as a humanbeing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> You don´t Know the holl cerkomstensis Chap. That ´s it my frend DerAdler... He did not force her!!!!



I don't give a damn what the circumstances were! It is still *SICK* and *WRONG*!!!!!!!!!

Maybe in your book it is okay for grown men to take advantage of young girls, but not in mine! Maybe you would not care if your 13 year old daughter was having sex with a grown man, but that does not change the fact that is wrong!

Oh and *Syscom*, I completely understand where you are coming from, and in the end you are 100% correct. That however does not mean I have to like it...



marek said:


> Colin1! It isn´t personal polish! Don´t get me wrong. The low is the low. But we are people an we can and should forgive sometimes if person did not comit a big crime. To me it was not a big crime!!!! It is my personal opinion as a humanbeing.



That is fine, and in my opinion it is big crime as a *human being*. Grown men were not meant to have sex with children! You have your opinion, I have mine. You can not change mine.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

O.K DerAdler if you cant forgive than let´s kill the bastard wat ever the cercomstences are. But the fact is also that the 13 yers old did go to his bed free wilingly. Then when she did not licke it so much she sued hin in courd! It was a justis!?







+


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> O.K DerAdler if you cant forgive than let´s kill the bastard wat ever the cercomstences are.



Where did I say he should be killed? Don't put words in my mouth.




marek said:


> But the fact is also that the 13 yers old did go to his bed free wilingly. Then when she did not licke it so much she sued hin in courd! It was a justis!?



A 13 year old girl is mature enough to know what she was doing or to make mature decisions about her body or what she is doing in the regards of sex. A 13 year old girl is not fully developed mentally or physically. Polanski new this very well. Any man that will take advantage of a young girl like that is sick in the head and wrong!

Again I ask you, how would your feelings be on this if it was your daughter?


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

It was figure of speaking, a metafor. Sorry if you understud it wrong. My doter would not licke to get fames by going to bed wit Polanski. I thout her well enought to not do that sort of things.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 28, 2009)

Have to agree Adler. What he did was d!sgusting. If anyone touched my cousin like that, the police wouldn't be able to find him.


----------



## Torch (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Adler, while I was not an angel growing up as an adult human being i had the sense to keep it in my pants when it came to fooling around with underage girls, and thats where the responsibilty lies, that Polanski a "brilliant" producer didn't have the sense to not willingly take a 13 year old who even thou said she is ok with it is basically morally wrong. If anybody messed with my 13 yr old daughter,niece etc. they would find a .45 between the eyes... Sorry Marek and other supporters, the guy dumped his load and when he had to face the music he ran, big POS in my eyes.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Torch said:


> I have to agree with Adler, while I was not an angel growing up as an adult human being i had the sense to keep it in my pants when it came to fooling around with underage girls, and thats where the responsibilty lies, that Polanski a "brilliant" producer didn't have the sense to not willingly take a 13 year old who even thou said she is ok with it is basically morally wrong. If anybody messed with my 13 yr old daughter,niece etc. they would find a .45 between the eyes... Sorry Marek and other supporters, the guy dumped his load and when he had to face the music he ran, big POS in my eyes.



And for this crime he was punished for 48 days in jail


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> And for this crime he was punished for 48 days in jail



Not enough time.

I don't understand how you do not see it as a crime.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyway! I do not thing that what he did is not wrong. I just thing that we/me can forgive him that crime after so meny years, and becouse he is allready 77 years old man! That is my opinion.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Marek, 13 yo's are not old enough to make the choice on whether or not they want to have sex with a man 30 years older than herself.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 28, 2009)

marek said:


> Anyway! I do not thing that what he did is not wrong. I just thing that we/me can forgive him that rime after so meny years, an becouse he is allready 77 years old man! That is my opinion.



Nope, sorry, can't say I can forgive him. I don't care if she said it was consenual, he had sex with an minor, which is a offense in the US. He called the shots, and put himself in that mess, he should take responsibility.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry guys! I don´t have any more arguments. I think he has bin all ready panished enought. But if you do´not want to agree with me ... so be it.


----------



## Torch (Sep 28, 2009)

48 days, so what, If this is a Polish, French thing..Both are in my blood and I find no pity for him, because he is 77 years old is no excuse, almost as bad as Woody Allen and his "wife" . The point is he should of known better.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 28, 2009)

Torch said:


> 48 days, so what, If this is a Polish, French thing..Both are in my blood and I find no pity for him, because he is 77 years old is no excuse, almost as bad as Woody Allen and his "wife" . The point is he should of known better.



Hear, hear, torch. I'm part French myself, but I have no qualms about Polanski going back to jail for his crime. 
Oh, I do remember reading about Woody Allen's incident. THAT'S JUST SICK! What the [email protected] was going through his mind at that time is beyond me.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> O.K DerAdler if you cant forgive than let´s kill the bastard wat ever the cercomstences are. But the fact is also that the 13 yers old did go to his bed free wilingly. Then when she did not licke it so much she sued hin in courd! It was a justis!?
> +



She went with him willingly??? Are you that ignorant of the fact in this case. A girl who has been plied with champagne and quaaludes is hardly in her right mind. He got her blitzed and raped her, plain and simple. Anyone who thinks that is okay is as sick as Polanski. 

Having sex with a 13 year old girl is not okay. Getting her drunk and high to do it is even worse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

evangilder said:


> She went with him willingly??? Are you that ignorant of the fact in this case. A girl who has been plied with champagne and quaaludes is hardly in her right mind. He got her blitzed and raped her, plain and simple. Anyone who thinks that is okay is as sick as Polanski.
> 
> Having sex with a 13 year old girl is not okay. Getting her drunk and high to do it is even worse.



Exactly Marek, since you don't find this disturbing don't ever come near my children!


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

DerAdler my frend! Do not tweest my words I did not say thatit is not diterbing me nor that it is not a crime. I JUST SAY I THINK THAT WE CAN FORGIVE HIM THAT CRIME. He has saferd allready. Humanbeing das not have to panished everybody allweis fore everything. He can choos to forgive!!!! That Christianity way my frends. THAT IS ALL WHAT I HAVE TO SAY. Ad DerAdler! I dont wont to come neare your doter becouse I have wife and 4 doters of my own.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2009)

Marek, some people dont forgive as easily as urself, and I dont believe in any way shape or form that this guy suffered for his crimes....

He's enjoyed his popularity and lived the life of a millionaire in a world that he believed didnt have any repercussions, drinking champagne and runnin around on yachts livin the high life and laughing everytime he hears the words American Justice System....

Fu*k him and his little girl raping dick, I hope he does get extradited and thrown back in jail so some 6 foot, 300 pound convict can truly show him the meaning of the word RAPE...........

Would u forgive him if it was ur daughter who was raped???? I would have sold my house and car, bought plane tickets to wherever the prick was hiding out and cut his balls off and stuffed em up his ass with some chili powder and hydrochloric acid....

And if anyone else remembers it, Natasha Kinski (the actress), who was 15 at the time, started up a romantic affair with Polanski....

In my eyes, the guys a piece of sh!t and deserves to rot in jail.... 45 days aint nothin...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

Do the crime, do the time. Having sex with a 13 year old girl is statutory rape. It doesn't matter if it was consensual or if she forgave him for it. It is not a case of her vs Polanski, it is the state of California vs Polanski. The man pleaded guilty to the crime and never served his sentence, instead opting to become a fugitive while living the high life. The time has come for him to pay for his crimes.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

And becouse I want to forgive him you make me feel like I´m doing the crime too. Well thank you very much guis. I wish the world would be beter place for every one to live if there was more people like me. Jesus forgive for biger crimes an sertenly he was not bed person. DerAdler shoud to sey to him to :"dont come neare my doter"
And fore luxus life: if you were so briliant as he is you have been reech too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> And becouse I want to forgive him you make me feel like I´m doing the crime too. Well thank you very much guis. I wish the world would be beter place for every one to live if there was more people like me. Jesus forgive for biger crimes an sertenly he was not bed person. DerAdler shoud to sey to him to :"dont come neare my doter"
> And fore luxus life: if you were so briliant as he is you have been reech too.




No one is making you feel like you committed the crime, so quite the "Oh poor me crap". I just don't think you understand how much a crime he actually committed. To each their own. Maybe you should break him out of jail and let him live with your family. He could take a room right next to your daughters, and baby sit them while you and your wife go out on dates.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> ...Jesus forgave for bigger crimes and certainly he was not a bad person...
> 
> And as for his luxury lifestyle, if you were so brilliant as he is you would be rich too


I don't know how difficult or easy that is when you're the Son of God...
I doubt Polanski can expect any divine intervention or for a biblical precedent to be set as a case for the defence. 

As for his luxury life style resulting from his undeniable talent, I think you may have missed the point there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think that he got this sentence just because of his age and that it was, what, 30 years ago. Don't get me wrong, a crime is a crime and as they say, if you can't do the time, don't do the crime.
They all deserve the harsest(?) punishment possible those that abuse children (and women), but as Sys say, now the prisons are jammed full and now you have to choose the less of two evils, this 77 year old or one that's 27, 37 or 47 and think who's more likely to do it again? To me, those that abuse women and children in _ANY_ way deserve to get their nuts in the nutcracker, hanged, drawn and quartered, put in the wheel or on the Virgin torture thingy.
Just look at in some countries you can walk away free with murder if you manage to hid it long enough, 25 years in some I think. Isn't it in the US that they can't charge you with the same crime twice, probably others as well, just as an example. I mean if they rule you not guilty to a murder, you can even boast about have done 5 minutes later outside the court and they can't touch you, right?


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I think that he got this sentence just because of his age and that it was, what, 30 years ago...


I didn't realise he'd been extradited yet, let alone sentenced


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No one is making your feel like you committed the crime, so quite the "Oh poor me crap". I just don't think you understand how much a crime he actually committed. To each their own. Maybe you should break him out of jail and let him live with your family. He could take a room right next to your daughters, and baby sit them while you and your wife go out on dates.



You DerAdler is going so personal on me that I dont think itis any more poit to tolk to you. You are so full of anger that you are not able to see how smoll his crime was. An so that jail breaking thing you should think twice before you start to insolt people for thers opinions. So from the botom of my hart man: Go to yourself and THINK!!!! You are maiking that case your personal vendetta.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

As for his luxury life style resulting from his undeniable talent, I think you may have missed the point there.[/QUOTE]

Is it wrong to live i luxus if you have money for it!?


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> You are so full of anger that you are not able to see how small his crime was


Marek
that simply isn't the case, child sex offences are not small crimes. It's less anger and more incredulity, I don't really understand why you can't see this issue for what it is.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> Is it wrong to live i luxus if you have money for it!?


I was right, you did miss the point


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the biggest reason Polanski doesn't want to come back to the U.S. is ... he would be labeled as a "sex offender"
and have to register as such. That label would stay with him til he dies. 

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2009)

OK Marek, here it is in the simplest of terms:

How would u feel if ur 13 year old daughter was raped by a 50 year old???

Its that plain and simple.... 

Would u forgive him if he had not been punished, which he hasnt???

Please, for the sake of all of us here, please answer those 2 questions.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 29, 2009)

God forbid, if it was my daughter, Polanski would be dead already!

TO


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

O.K Les! Here it is: If my 13 year doter go to the fames 50 old man party to try things, and if she and up in his bed under the cyrkomstences I know took place, than I could blame my doter for stupidnes and forgive that man. YES LES!!! That is my opinion. And as fare as I know it was no raped. I don´t think that you get only 48 days in jail for raped even in U.S.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

O.K Becouse nobody anser I ad one thing more. I would be angry to myself too for not teaching my 13 old doter to know thins beter an not puting herself to that kind of situations! Now you can all hang me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> You DerAdler is going so personal on me that I dont think itis any more poit to tolk to you. You are so full of anger that you are not able to see how smoll his crime was. An so that jail breaking thing you should think twice before you start to insolt people for thers opinions. So from the botom of my hart man: Go to yourself and THINK!!!! You are maiking that case your personal vendetta.





1. I am not taking it personal at all.

2. I am not filled with anger at all. Trust me you have never seen me filled with anger.

3. The crime was not small. Taking advantage and raping a 13 year old girl is one of the lowest crimes possible. In American prison child molesters are even the lowest form of scum.

4. I have not insulted you at all. Not once. If you think I am insulting you, you need to:
- Grow some thicker skin.
- Learn the English language better, because I have not insulted you.

5. You telling me to think? Practice what you preach bud, practice what you preach...



marek said:


> Is it wrong to live i luxus if you have money for it!?



The point he was making keeps flying right past your head...



marek said:


> O.K Les! Here it is: If my 13 year doter go to the fames 50 old man party to try things, and if she and up in his bed under the cyrkomstences I know took place, than I could blame my doter for stupidnes and forgive that man. YES LES!!! That is my opinion.



Wow! I can't think of anything to say. It astounds me that you would not have a problem with a grown man taking *advantage* of your own daughter!



marek said:


> And as fare as I know it was no raped. I don´t think that you get only 48 days in jail for raped even in U.S.



You also need to learn your facts of the case. He had never been sentenced, especially not to 48 days! He was ordered by the court to attend 90 days of psychiatric evaluation. He fled the country after 42 days. It was all part of plea bargain in which he pleaded* guilty*.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wow! I can't think of anything to say. It astounds me that you would not have a problem with a grown man taking *advantage* of your own daughter!




I do not think that is taking advantige of my own daugter. I thing that it is takeing advantage of an older man.
And if you dont think that your jouks about the jail breaking and my wife and my daughters involvd with me and my wife metings are not isalting personaly, your are litle people yourself. sorry man.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

Marek, you are ignorant on this case. She was raped, after being fed champagne and quaaludes. She said no to all of the things that he did to her. It is all in the case. SHE WAS RAPED, and he even pleaded GUILTY to it. He split before sentencing was handed down.

Since he was convicted and not sentenced, there is no statute of limitations.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

O.K I ´m The ignorant!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> I do not think that is taking advantige of my own daugter. I thing that it is takeing advantage of an older man.





Wow! There is nothing I can say to this!  



marek said:


> And if you dont think that your jouks about the jail breaking and my wife and my daughters involvd with me and my wife metings are not isalting personaly, your are litle people yourself. sorry man.



Actually you are the only one that is insulting. Every time someone disagrees with you, you make comments like "your are litle people" (which by the way does not bother me, because it is a very bad attempt at insulting me, just like the part about you telling me think). I have not insulted you at all, not at any point. Go back and read the posts and you will see that nothing was insulting about anything I said.

I will however say that I think your view on this is rather sad. You can take that as you please, if it insults you then oh well (I guess I am litle people then).


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

Not to interrupt, what's quaadludes?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> O.K I ´m The ignorant!



Just one final question for you. 

If a grown man were to give you daughter pills and alcohol to affect her judgment and then take advantage of her, would that piss you off?

Why do I ask? Because that is what Polanski did to the girl!



B-17engineer said:


> Not to interrupt, what's quaadludes?



A very strong sedative.

Methaqualone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

DerAdler You are right! You Would not have it any other way!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, I see, thanks Adler. :


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> DerAdler You are right! You Would not have it any other way!



Just answer the question that I asked you above! Answer it honestly!


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> OK because nobody answer I add one thing more.
> 
> I would be angry to myself too for not teaching my 13 old daughter to know better and not putting herself in those kinds of situations!
> 
> Now you can all hang me


Marek, I think everyone is speechless

In this hopefully hypothetical scenario, you should be angrier for not supervising your 13-year old child's social life more rigidly - she's a minor, she can't possibly know what sort of situations she might get into and would be very unlikely to know how to get out of them. Parental- or responsible adult-supervised (teachers etc) social gatherings at 13 - and a curfew.

All night stop-over parties at a 50-year old's place? To 'try things' ? At 13 years old?

Dude, you're hanging yourself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Marek, I think everyone is speechless
> 
> In this hopefully hypothetical scenario, you should be angrier for not supervising your 13-year old child's social life more rigidly - she's a minor, she can't possibly know what sort of situations she might get into and would be very unlikely to know how to get out of them. Parental- or responsible adult-supervised (teachers etc) social gatherings at 13 - and a curfew.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> And as fare as I know it was no raped. I don´t think that you get only 48 days in jail for raped even in U.S.



That is why I said you are ignorant of the facts in the case. He pleaded GUILTY to rape. The 48 days he served was before the trial and he fled before sentencing took place. You have conveniently ignored that even though I stated it several times.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

This is Marek's wife, Soile, now on the line - let me introduce me- I have been graduated from PA, I have worked in NYC. Beside that I have been working under United Nations as peac keeper in Lebanon over a year and travelled studies workied over 60 countries over the years. I have to say I do not prove at all Pollanski's act some 30 years agone - actually I would LIKED personally gut his nuts off time beeing if it would be mine 13 yrs old daughter - enough clear english for You Mr DerAdler - but it really did happen so many year agone and unfortunately it was not the last act for rape "business in the world!!! 

But time being this "girl" has forgiven him. I think there are, probapby thousand of other young girl, not all Americans , who have not got boozed, druged or even they have gotten slight idea of party before they have been raped very brutally over Americans or other nationals solders in countries like Irak and Afganish, so if you are so passionate of this case -young girls or even women who has been molested - there are possibility try to help them! That my be gret way to channel your ideas  All the very best to you all , With my love from the nort, Soile


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

And now is again me. May be it is not about only a Polansky case.May be it is a case about a beter word to us all, whenit is all about not a black and white crime and a punishment but about to see more grey scale an fogive like John Lenon did in his life. But may be some one of you would like to kill me to for my thots as you did to JOHN lenon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 29, 2009)

Marek, I sincerely hope this is just a case of misinformation and mistranslation. There is NEVER a case when it would be okay for an adult (in the US, defined as someone over the consentual age of 18) and a minor (under the age of consent) to have sexual relations and "get away with it". Much less when the guy is five times her age, admits to drugging her and getting her drunk (never a good combination even in those who are much older), ignoring her repeated "NO!"'s, and then runs away before the trial is even over. Why? Because he KNOWS he's guilty. And yes, as Christians, we are called to forgive. Jesus did. Even forgave a guy while they both hung on crosses. But you'll notice that the forgiven guy still died on his cross. Jesus will forgive us, true, if we repent and ask for it, but that doesn't mean that we can run out, kill someone, and ask forgiveness and all is bright and shiny with the world again. You receive eternal forgiveness, but you must still face the earthly consequences for your actions. Polanski fled, after admitting and pleading guilty before a court of law to one of the lowest forms of crime a man can commit. She has forgiven him. That's great for her, and I'm sure she's learned a LOT from this mistake, gained some wisdom from it, and moved on with her life. But that still does not excuse him from receiving Man's justice. He's lucky, though....a hundred years ago, he'd've been hung for it, or been castrated with a dull rusty butterknife. And there would have been a line a mile long, of honest hardworking upstanding Christian men, waiting to volunteer to hold the rope or donate their hacksaws. 

As a Christian myself, I can honestly say that the first person who tries this on my daughter, will personally meet a Jose Conseco logo on the end of a baseball bat, followed shortly by his Maker.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I egry wit You RabidAlien ! But I steel woud the man let go free after so meny years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> This is Marek's wife, Soile, now on the line - let me introduce me- I have been graduated from PA, I have worked in NYC. Beside that I have been working under United Nations as peac keeper in Lebanon over a year and travelled studies workied over 60 countries over the years. I have to say I do not prove at all Pollanski's act some 30 years agone - actually I would LIKED personally gut his nuts off time beeing if it would be mine 13 yrs old daughter - enough clear english for You Mr DerAdler - but it really did happen so many year agone and unfortunately it was not the last act for rape "business in the world!!!
> 
> But time being this "girl" has forgiven him. I think there are, probapby thousand of other young girl, not all Americans , who have not got boozed, druged or even they have gotten slight idea of party before they have been raped very brutally over Americans or other nationals solders in countries like Irak and Afganish, so if you are so passionate of this case -young girls or even women who has been molested - there are possibility try to help them! That my be gret way to channel your ideas  All the very best to you all , With my love from the nort, Soile



Are you implying that US soldiers are going around the world (i.e. Iraq, Afghanistan) and drugging and raping young girls?

1. I can tell you that you are 100% wrong!

2. I can tell you that you are very misinformed!

3. I can tell you as a veteran of the Iraq war, that you are very wrong!

Now Mr. marek who is that has become insulting? You send your wife into this forum to insult me?! Funny thing is you can insult me all you want, but as soon as you start defaming the fellow soldiers that I have served with, the ones that came before me and the ones that came after me, I draw the line!

Fight your own battles next time...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2009)

The sexual abuse a child endures never goes away with years. They may live with it, they may even have dealt with it, but it's always with them one way or another. This is not like stealing a pack of cigarettes, the impact of the crime will stay for the rest of their life. It's not a thought, It is a crime of violence - plain and simple.

If the state of CA is having problems with their budget so much, I'll buy the bullet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> And now is again me. May be it is not about only a Polansky case.May be it is a case about a beter word to us all, whenit is all about not a black and white crime and a punishment but about to see more grey scale an fogive like John Lenon did in his life. But may be some one of you would like to kill me to for my thots as you did to JOHN lenon.



What are you talking about???

1. How did any of us kill John Lennon?

2. What does John Lennon have to do with this thread?

3. Will you quit making stupid comments about us wanting to kill you.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet! If you don see the point it das not meen that some one is stupid.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

It's about to get ugly.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> The sexual abuse a child endures never goes away with years. They may live with it, they may even have dealt with it, but it's always with them one way or another. This is not like stealing a pack of cigarettes, the impact of the crime will stay for the rest of their life. It's not a thought, It is a crime of violence - plain and simple.
> 
> If the state of CA is having problems with their budget so much, I'll buy the bullet.



I can not make you to see the thinks gey if you want to see tham black and white!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet! If you don see the point it das not meen that some one is stupid.



For crying out loud, I never said you were stupid!

What point is there to:

1. Bring John Lennon into this thread. He has nothing to do with?

2. Lie about US soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq, accusing them *drugging* and *raping* young girls all around the world?

What is your point? There is not one! If I don't get your point it is because you either do not have one, or I can not understand what you are saying because of your English! So don't take me for stupid!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had enough of this. Thread closed.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> It's about to get ugly.



I did not started it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 29, 2009)

Didn't say u did.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2009)

This thread is closed. It has denigrated into a morass of accusations and insanity that will no longer be tolerated.


----------

